# 1.B.o.V. Just-for-fun-riders & friends´09



## yogi71 (14. August 2009)

*Die Just-for-fun-riders laden ein:*​ 
1. B.o.V JUST-FOR-FUN-RIDERS & FRIENDS´09​ 
Es sind alle eingeladen, die Lust am Biken haben und eine schöne Tour durch die Ville mit den schönsten Trails, die die Gegend hergibt, erleben möchten. Sozusagen ​ 
*"Best of Ville"*​ 
Treffpunkt ist 10.oo Uhr am Parkplatz Birkhof (1.Parkplatz an der B51)
Gestartet wird um 10.30 Uhr. Je nach Teilnehmerzahl wird es eine zügige und eine langsame Gruppe geben. ​ 
Es wäre schön wenn viele Biker teilnehmen würden.​ 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8943​ 
Anschließend werden wir, wer Lust hat, im Birkhof einkehren und dort den Tag ausklingen lassen.​ 
Weitere Infos folgen in der nächsten Woche!​ 
Bis bald im Wald und bei B.o.V​ 
Yogi & die Just-for-fun-riders​


----------



## sun909 (14. August 2009)

Hm,
wenn du Best-of-Ville ausschreibst im Titel und dafür den Team-Namen ein wenig abkürzst, versteht man auch ,was du sagen willst 

Termin ist notiert, Kommen noch nicht sicher (am Vorabend wird länger gefeiert...autsch)...

Schönes WE!
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (14. August 2009)

Hey,

Wie sieht dat denn aus?? 

1.Best of Ville JFFR & friends09 

Dann kommen die Fragen wat is denn JFFR

Wir würden uns überzahlreiches erscheinen von Euch freuen, gern auch mit dickem Schädel!

LG
Yogi


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. August 2009)

Es soll doch eine langsame Gruppe dabei sein da kannst du doch dann mit !!Oder??


----------



## sun909 (14. August 2009)

...über das Tempo mache ich mir keine Sorgen, dunkle Sonnenbrille wäre nicht das erste Mal dabei 

Aber die Anreise per PKW könnte mich in Konflikte mit den Damen und Herren in grün-weiß bringen...

grüße
sun909


----------



## yogi71 (14. August 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...über das Tempo mache ich mir keine Sorgen, dunkle Sonnenbrille wäre nicht das erste Mal dabei
> 
> Aber die Anreise per PKW könnte mich in Konflikte mit den Damen und Herren in grün-weiß bringen...
> 
> ...


 
Vor denen brauchste keine Angst haben!!! Die sind jetzt blau-silber!!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (14. August 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...über das Tempo mache ich mir keine Sorgen, dunkle Sonnenbrille wäre nicht das erste Mal dabei
> 
> Aber die Anreise per PKW könnte mich in Konflikte mit den Damen und Herren in grün-weiß bringen...
> 
> ...



Lieber Carsten,
würde mich freuen dich in meiner Krabbelgruppe begrüßen zu dürfen 
Ich würde dir eh die Öffentlichen empfehlen,das sind knapp 3km anreise vom Bahnhof!


----------



## sun909 (14. August 2009)

Hey Tom,
du in der Krabbelgruppe? übst du schon mal für das Fahren mit Hänger im nächsten Jahr...

Ok, ich sehe mal, was ich machen kann. Stehe ja im Wort, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe...

schönes WE
Carsten


----------



## yogi71 (14. August 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hey Tom,
> du in der Krabbelgruppe? übst du schon mal für das Fahren mit Hänger im nächsten Jahr...


 
Der ist gut!


----------



## ~TOM~ (14. August 2009)

Jaja,vielleicht hab ich ja sogar den Hänger schon dabei 
Ein Kasten Bier als Proviant für unterwegs....hmmm,netter Gedanke


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. August 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Jaja,vielleicht hab ich ja sogar den Hänger schon dabei
> Ein Kasten Bier als Proviant für unterwegs....hmmm,netter Gedanke



Wäre dann für den Carsten auch genau das Richtige. Denn wie heißt es so schön: Man soll immer damit anfangen womit man aufgehört hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (14. August 2009)

Das klingt doch allers interessant. Wie komme ich denn aus Köln mit Bahn+Rad zu dem omminösen Parkplatz?


----------



## yogi71 (14. August 2009)

Hi,

mit der DB vom Hauptbahnhof Köln nach Weilerswist. Dort mit dem Radel die B51 durch die Ville Richtung Brühl. Kurz vor der Autobahn A553 rechts.(Schild Birkhof) Ich denke das ist die kürzeste Strecke!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Redfraggle (14. August 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Jaja,vielleicht hab ich ja sogar den Hänger schon dabei
> Ein Kasten Bier als Proviant für unterwegs....hmmm,netter Gedanke



Wenn Du das machst, bin ich dabei!


----------



## yogi71 (14. August 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Wenn Du das machst, bin ich dabei!


 

Nur dann bist Du dabei??


----------



## Redfraggle (14. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Nur dann bist Du dabei??



Nö, aber wär ein schöner Anreiz !


----------



## ~TOM~ (14. August 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Nö, aber wär ein schöner Anreiz !



Ich dachte ich sei der einzige der wegen dem Bierchen mitfährt 
Hmm,dann teste ich mal ob der Hänger Geländetauglich ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (14. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mit der DB vom Hauptbahnhof Köln nach Weilerswist. Dort mit dem Radel die B51 durch die Ville Richtung Brühl. Kurz vor der Autobahn A553 rechts.(Schild Birkhof) Ich denke das ist die kürzeste Strecke!
> 
> ...



Hmm, Google Maps und auch Magic Maps sagen mir das B51 und A553 das selbe sind?  

Kann es sein, dass der Parkplatz am oder in der Nähe (von Weilerswist: davor) von Haus Birkhof, Lucretiasee/Berggeistweiher, Nähe Phantasialand ist? Dann wäre es die L194, die da hin führt?

Oder ist der ganz woanders, könnte das in diesem Fall jemand erklären oder die Koordinaten durchgeben?


----------



## yogi71 (14. August 2009)

Hast PN!


----------



## ~TOM~ (14. August 2009)

Ich denke da muss unser Yogi bei der Ausschreibung mal nen Link zu Google Maps oder ähnlichem anhängen,sonst wird die Frage noch öffter gestellt!!
Ist ganz easy zu finden,darum haben wir den Platz auch gewählt....und weil am Birkhof das Essen leckerer ist


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. August 2009)

Eine Tour am 11.10??? da habe ich kein Urlaub mehr . Mal schauen ob ich frei bekomme


----------



## yogi71 (14. August 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Eine Tour am 11.10??? da habe ich kein Urlaub mehr . Mal schauen ob ich frei bekomme




Wär nicht schlecht! Aber wir sehen uns ja vorher noch!


----------



## ~TOM~ (14. August 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob ich frei bekomme




Gutster Sven,wäre klasse dich dabei zu haben!!
Werde die Genussgruppe führen und ich denke das wird genau dein Tempo werden 
Vielleicht kannst du einige deiner Mitfahrer aus der WH überzeugen sich mal die Ville anzuschauen,werden jeden Trail mitnehmen der uns hier einfällt,zur Not werden neue angelegt


----------



## Tazz (14. August 2009)

*Mal vorbei geschaut* 

...................


----------



## Redfraggle (14. August 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Mal vorbei geschaut*
> 
> ...................



Klasse Smileymädchen!

Ville ist wirklich zu empfehlen!


----------



## Tazz (14. August 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Klasse Smileymädchen!
> 
> Ville ist wirklich zu empfehlen!



Hm, dann muß ja nur noch mein Terminkalender grünes Licht geben


----------



## Redfraggle (14. August 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hm, dann muß ja nur noch mein Terminkalender grünes Licht geben



So schaut´s!
Denke, daß ich dabei sein werde!
Könnte ne Großveranstaltung werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (14. August 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> So schaut´s!
> Denke, daß ich dabei sein werde!
> Könnte ne Großveranstaltung werden!





 Au ja


----------



## ~TOM~ (15. August 2009)

Und es wird bestimmt nen Milchkaffe geben....wenn das deine Entscheidung unterstützt liebe Tazz


Das ist doch genau das was müde TeamIII Beine nach ner Tour brauchen...oder 



Und ne Großveranstaltung wird es bestimmt,unsere Wöchentliche Dienstagsrunde ist ja auch schon eine...bei gutem Wetter über 20 mann is schon normal


----------



## WhiteBandit (15. August 2009)

Großartig ich freu mich drauf. Das wird bestimmt lustig.


----------



## yogi71 (15. August 2009)

Das wird ganz Lustisch und ne Großveranstaltung, wie Tom schon sagte, jeden Dienstag min. 20 Teilnehmer (Rekord 27)

Bin ich froh das welche vom Team III kommen, dachte schon nach meiner Absage bei Eurer Tour käme keiner!!!

LG
Jürgen

PS Hopp Hopp, eintragen!!!


----------



## mohlo (15. August 2009)

+++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++

*(Brühl im Rheinland) Best of Ville Tour 2009*
Die Just for Fun Riders starten am 11. Oktober 2009 ihren ersten Rekordversuch. Werden Sie es schaffen, Ihre Dienstagsrunden zu übertreffen und so einiges an Staub in der Ville aufzuwirbeln? Werden die Zufahrtstrassen zum Startpunkt mit kilometerlangen Staus verstopft sein? Wird der "Grüne Würfel" unser Tempo halten können? Bleibt ein Stein auf dem anderen? Fragen ünber Fragen!

Mehr Infos unter  *mtb.mohlberg.de*

+++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++


----------



## Tazz (15. August 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Und es wird bestimmt nen Milchkaffe geben....wenn das deine Entscheidung unterstützt liebe Tazz
> 
> 
> Das ist doch genau das was müde TeamIII Beine nach ner Tour brauchen...oder
> ...



Wie konntest Du das bloß erraten 



yogi71 schrieb:


> Bin ich froh das welche vom Team III kommen, dachte schon nach meiner Absage bei Eurer Tour käme keiner!!!
> 
> LG
> Jürgen
> ...



Ach ja 

 da war doch was .....


----------



## yogi71 (15. August 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ach ja
> 
> da war doch was .....




 Neee, vergess das wieder! Warum bin ich immer so ehrlich?

Ich gebe Dir auch nen Kaffee aus!!!

LG
Jürgen


----------



## Tazz (15. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Neee, vergess das wieder! Warum bin ich immer so ehrlich?
> 
> Ich gebe Dir auch nen Kaffee aus!!!
> 
> ...



 Wir kommen der Sache schon sehr nah


----------



## yogi71 (15. August 2009)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]




[/FONT]Gib mir nen Tip was ich noch machen muss! [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]








[/FONT]​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (15. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*....... 
*​

*nix , mein Terminkalender muß nur noch grünes Licht geben *


----------



## yogi71 (15. August 2009)

Hat er doch bestimmt schon!!!!


----------



## mohlo (15. August 2009)

Hier die offiziellen *BEST OF VILLE TOUR 2009* Banner

450 x 100




468x60




728x90


----------



## ultra2 (15. August 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> *.......
> *​
> 
> *nix , mein Terminkalender muß nur noch grünes Licht geben *



Wenn du so weiter machst, kommst du aus der Nummer nicht mehr raus.
Ich war schon drei mal in der Ville. Ich weiß was das bedeutet.


----------



## Tazz (15. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hat er doch bestimmt schon!!!!





........ hmmmm, Du weißt mehr als ich


----------



## yogi71 (15. August 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (15. August 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wenn du so weiter machst, kommst du aus der Nummer nicht mehr raus.
> Ich war schon drei mal in der Ville. Ich weiß was das bedeutet.



Hey, ich bekomme doch einen Kaffee 

 und es ist sehr Tazz freundlich  ...schön flach


----------



## Tazz (15. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


>



*Heulst Du etwa ??​*


----------



## yogi71 (15. August 2009)

Ich doch nicht! Bin doch ein Mann und Männer heulen nicht!


----------



## yogi71 (15. August 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wenn du so weiter machst, kommst du aus der Nummer nicht mehr raus.
> Ich war schon drei mal in der Ville. Ich weiß was das bedeutet.



Kommt aus der Nummer auch nicht mehr raus!!!!

                             [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]                                       [/FONT]
 							[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



[/FONT]

                             [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 
[/FONT]
                             [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 
[/FONT]


----------



## Tazz (15. August 2009)

*ne is klar *​


----------



## yogi71 (15. August 2009)




----------



## Tazz (15. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


>



Okey ....... aber unter Vorbehalt


----------



## yogi71 (15. August 2009)




----------



## Marc B (15. August 2009)

Shizzle, an dem Datum habe ich einen Kurs Dann muss ich ein ander mal zu Besuch in die Ville kommen. Klint ja sehr gut, was darüber berichtet wird.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Redfraggle (16. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ich gebe Dir auch nen Kaffee aus!!!
> 
> LG
> Jürgen



Hey Tazz, darauf würd ich ihn festnageln.
Wenn der Tom dann noch mit dem Hänger voller Bier 

kommt, ist doch alles paletti!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (16. August 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Hey Tazz, darauf würd ich ihn festnageln.
> Wenn der Tom dann noch mit dem Hänger voller Bier
> 
> kommt, ist doch alles paletti!





 da müssen wir uns doch mal Überraschen lassen


----------



## Aeddy (16. August 2009)

bin auch wieder dabei ... werde mal probieren noch ein paar leute zu motivieren ... 

das klappt sicher 

respekt für die gute Homepage und die Planung des Ganzen ... 

wird bestimmt wieder ne super Veranstaltung ...


----------



## Günni69 (16. August 2009)

Wenn ich an dem Termin Urlaub nehmen kann (also bitte Daumen drücken), bin ich auch dabei. 
So was lasse ich mir doch nicht entgehen, ist ja quasi ein Heimspiel.


----------



## yogi71 (16. August 2009)

Günni69 schrieb:


> Wenn ich an dem Termin Urlaub nehmen kann (also bitte Daumen drücken), bin ich auch dabei.
> So was lasse ich mir doch nicht entgehen, ist ja quasi ein Heimspiel.



Na da drück ich doch mal meine zehn Daumen!!!


----------



## Tazz (16. August 2009)

Günni69 schrieb:


> Wenn ich an dem Termin Urlaub nehmen kann (also bitte Daumen drücken), bin ich auch dabei.
> So was lasse ich mir doch nicht entgehen, ist ja quasi ein Heimspiel.



Ja sach mal  

Welcome back , lange nix mehr von Dir gelesen .... ich drück dir die Daumen


----------



## Günni69 (17. August 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ja sach mal
> 
> Welcome back , lange nix mehr von Dir gelesen .... ich drück dir die Daumen



Hallo liebe Tazz,

danke für die welcome back Grüße und Daumen drücken. 
Leider sind die letzten Monate viel zu schnell vorbei gegangen und es gab leider so einige Dinge die mich vom biken abgehalten haben. Hoffe aber, dass ich jetzt wieder regelmässiger dabei sein kann. 
Freue mich darauf, dich und den Rest mal wieder bei einer Tour zu sehen.

@yogi71

Zehn Daumen?? Ist sicher auch nicht einfach passende Handschuhe zu finden. Wohnst du vielleicht in der der Nähe von einem Atomkraftwerk? 
Aber trotzdem danke und hoffe das es klappt.


----------



## sun909 (17. August 2009)

Hehe Tom,
ich hoffe, du hast einen Doppelhänger 

Denke, deiner gemütlichen Truppe schließt sich neben den Quartalssäufern vom TeamIII dann meine Wenigkeit auch an. Pack genug Eis ein, damit wir auch schön KALTES Bier genießen können... 

grüße
sun909


----------



## yogi71 (17. August 2009)

Oh Oh,

Tomilein!!! Aus der Sache mit dem Hänger kommst Du nicht mehr raus!!! Dann lass uns mal die Tour mit Hänger trainieren!


----------



## ~TOM~ (17. August 2009)

Da müssen aber einige Trails verbreitert werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (17. August 2009)

wie, es gibt keinen Chickenway???

Dann kann ich ja eh nicht mitfahren, bin doch nicht so gut auf schmalen Pfaden 

Tom, du kannst bis dahin ja noch einen wenig Trailpflege betreiben, oder???

grüße
sun909


----------



## ~TOM~ (17. August 2009)

Jaja,alles Ausreden....willst ja bloß vom Anfang an im Hänger sitzen und das lecker Bier trinken...du bist durchschaut


----------



## yogi71 (17. August 2009)

Der macht dat schon, ist nicht umsonst in der Planunsgruppe!!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (17. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Der macht dat schon, ist nicht umsonst in der Planunsgruppe!!!



Rischtisch...es heißt Planungs und nicht Planwagen Gruppe 
Mir fallen sofort 3 Stellen ein wo ich mit Hänger niemals durchkäme....da passt ja grade so der Lenker durch


----------



## supasini (17. August 2009)

brauchst du nur den richtigen Hänger!


----------



## yogi71 (17. August 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> brauchst du nur den richtigen Hänger!


 

Geil

alle Probleme gelöst!!! Tooooommmmmmm, das ist die Lösung.

und jetzt???? Stehst du da und guckst blöd in den Wald!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (17. August 2009)

Denkt mal an das arme Bier...das wird ja dann die ganze Zeit durchgeschüttelt...machst ne Flasche auf is se gleich halb leer!!
Aber was haltet ihr von verstecktem Bier im Wald...ne art Schnitzeljagt!!
Vielleicht motiviert das auch schon zum mitfahren 
(es darf mir nur niemand verraten wo es versteckt ist  )


----------



## yogi71 (17. August 2009)

Oh, Mensch, ich hab mir das gerade vorgestellt! Du mit Hänger auf dem trail!!!! Bittteeeeeee


----------



## ~TOM~ (17. August 2009)

Besorg mir so nen Einrädigen und ich denke nochmal drüber nach 
Ich hab nur nen Doppelten für Kinder zur verfügung!


----------



## yogi71 (17. August 2009)

Da gibt es jemanden im Forum der sowas hat! Ich glaube der heißt Supasini. Wenn wir den lieb fragen, haben wir vielleicht ne Chance. Wohnt auch in meiner Gegend..........


----------



## Redfraggle (17. August 2009)

Das wird ja immer vielversprechender!

@sun909:wieder perfekt mitgedacht und das Eis ins Spiel gebracht;
              warmes Bier schmeckt nun wirklich nicht !


----------



## yogi71 (17. August 2009)

Armer TOM


----------



## ~TOM~ (17. August 2009)

Ach Yogi...da war doch glatt ein Geburtstag an dem Wochenende den ich vergessen hatte


----------



## sun909 (17. August 2009)

Tja ja Tom,
du wirst es noch bereuen, dass du uns gefragt hast, ob wir mitfahren 

Also ich stelle mal grad in Gedanken den Hänger zusammen...

-1 Kiste Reissdorf-/Früh-Kölsch in 0,33l Flaschen 
(wenn der Hänger gefedert ist und schön Schaumstoff zum Abfedern der groben Stöße unter der Kiste ist, geht das auch ohne Probleme mit schäumenden Bier; alles Erfahrungswerte  ) -macht ca. 12kg

-paar Brezeln, um was für den Magen zu haben -macht ca. 2kg

-den Milchkaffee für das TeamIII, da gibt es doch diese Dinger aus dem Kühlregal-macht 1kg

-die Berliner für Team III und alle Außenstellen
macht 1kg

-2kg Eis zum Kühlen des Bieres

...macht zusammen keine 20kg, also gerade mal im Bereich eines zwei-dreijährigen Kindes. Ist doch schon mal gutes Training für dich 

schöne Grüße und frohes schwitzen!
Carsten


----------



## ~TOM~ (17. August 2009)

Jaja,immer schön druff hauen....
Ich mach dann wohl besser den Backguide,dann hab ich das Bier für mich alleine


----------



## Günni69 (17. August 2009)

Wenn es mit dem Anhänger nicht klappen sollte, bekommst du eben so einen Trinkrucksack auf den Buckel den die Jungs im Stadion immer an haben. Dann gibt es sogar frisch gezapftes Bier. 
So zählt dann auch die Ausrede mit den engen Trails nicht mehr und gekühlt bleibt es darin auch. Na dann Prost!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (18. August 2009)

Sach ma....sind jetzt alle Biker zu Säufer geworden???
Es geht ums biken,nicht ums trinken....tststststs 
Wir wollen doch keine besoffenen mit in den Wald nehmen


----------



## yogi71 (18. August 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Sach ma....sind jetzt alle Biker zu Säufer geworden???
> Es geht ums biken,nicht ums trinken....tststststs
> Wir wollen doch keine besoffenen mit in den Wald nehmen


 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]​Das sagt der Richtige!!!!!






[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]





[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]





[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

Fährt nur mit, damit er in den Wasserturm kann![FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



















[/FONT]


----------



## ~TOM~ (18. August 2009)

Ne...ich fahre mit weil ich euch alle soooo lieb hab


----------



## sun909 (18. August 2009)

...und wir, weil wir deinen Hänger so lieb haben, hicks... 

Bei der Zahl eurer Höhenmeter müssen wir uns auf euer Niveau erst runtertrinken 

Oder so...


----------



## ~TOM~ (18. August 2009)

Isch abe garkeine Änger 
Und geliehenes Material will ich nicht kaputt machen...kenne mich doch


----------



## sun909 (18. August 2009)

Wofür gibt es Schwiegereltern???

Kannst du denen doch ans Herz legen, dass du lieber schon einmal trocken übst 

Bevor es mit dem Zwerg auf große Tour geht...

grüße
sun909


----------



## ~TOM~ (18. August 2009)

Die erzählen mir was anderes 
Mein SOHNEMANN wird bestimmt nicht auf Trails durchgeschüttelt,wenn wird nur Waldautobahn gefahren oder Radwege!
Und mit nem Hänger voller Bier wäre es keine Trockenübung...das wär sehr feucht


----------



## sun909 (18. August 2009)

Tja,
dann halt doch mit Rucksack... Du hast es dann ja nicht anders gewollt 

Oder willst du uns etwa loswerden von der Liste???

Schöne Grüße
sun909


----------



## yogi71 (18. August 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tja,
> Oder willst du uns etwa loswerden von der Liste???
> 
> Schöne Grüße
> sun909


 

Du stehst ja noch gar nicht drauf !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (6. Oktober 2009)

So, für alle die mit der DB anreisen! (Bahnhof Weilerswist)

Hier die GPS Daten vom Weilerswister Bahnhof zum Birkhof

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.47142.html

Bis 9.25 Uhr steht Whitebandit am Bahnhof Weilerswist und spielt den Guide zum Startpunkt!


Die Strecke wird am Sonntag etwas am Wetter angepasst! Die Strecke wird ca.50km lang. Die Strecke kann aber jederzeit abgekürzt werden.

Bei hoher Beteiligung werden wird zwei oder mehrere Gruppen machen.

Die zügige Gruppe wird *redrace*, *mohlo* und *whitebandit* guiden.
Die langsame Gruppe wird *~TOM~* und *Conbey* übernehmen.
Die Krabbelgruppe (Kinder, Anfänger und meine Frau) wird *Yogi71* übernehmen! 

Wie beschrieben, werden wir wer Lust hat, nach der Tour im Birkhof einkehren!

LG Yogi


----------



## ~TOM~ (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich dachte die langsame ist die Krabbelgruppe 
Du willst mich doch nicht zwingen mittelschnell zu fahren 
Und wieso darf der Fitteste die langsamste Gruppe übernehmen....jaja,das Recht des Königs


----------



## yogi71 (6. Oktober 2009)

Fragen über Fragen, lass un dies heute abend ausdiskutieren!


----------



## WhiteBandit (9. Oktober 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> So, für alle die mit der DB anreisen! (Bahnhof Weilerswist)
> 
> Hier die GPS Daten vom Weilerswister Bahnhof zum Birkhof
> 
> ...


Sollte wir das nicht auch noch in den Termin schreiben?


----------



## yogi71 (9. Oktober 2009)

Sollte es Sonntag schlechtes Wetter geben, (Dauerregen, Eis, Schnee, Sturm o.ä.) wird die Tour leider abgesagt!

Die Absage wird es Samstag Abend geben, deshalb hier nochmal nachgucken!

Ich hoffe das wir fahren werden!
Gruß
Yogi


----------



## Kettenfresser (9. Oktober 2009)

Bin am überlegen , 

Wie schnell fahrt Ihr denn  Mal schauen wenn das Wetter gut wird fahre ich mit 
Genaue Adresse für das Navi wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GreyWolf (9. Oktober 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen ,
> 
> Wie schnell fahrt Ihr denn  Mal schauen wenn das Wetter gut wird fahre ich mit
> Genaue Adresse für das Navi wäre nicht schlecht




da ich auch mitfahren wollte werden sie hoffentlich nicht schneller als ich


----------



## ~TOM~ (9. Oktober 2009)

@Kettenfresser & GreyWolf
Wenn das Wetter passt werden wir eine Gruppe mit "schnelleren" Fahrer n/innen und eine Gruppe mit Kettenfresser Tempo machen(in der ich hinten aufpasse das keiner verloren geht!)
Für den guten GreyWolf haben wir leider nur 2-3 anspruchsvollere Sachen im Angebot.Hoffe er wird sich nicht langweilen 

Und für die Navi´s das Futter
Am Birkhof 1
50321 Brühl


----------



## Kettenfresser (9. Oktober 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> @Kettenfresser & GreyWolf
> Wenn das Wetter passt werden wir eine Gruppe mit "schnelleren" Fahrer n/innen und eine Gruppe mit Kettenfresser Tempo machen(in der ich hinten aufpasse das keiner verloren geht!)
> Für den guten GreyWolf haben wir leider nur 2-3 anspruchsvollere Sachen im Angebot.Hoffe er wird sich nicht langweilen
> 
> ...



Danke 

Mache das aber vom Wetter abhängig


----------



## Aeddy (9. Oktober 2009)

muss leider für sonntag absagen ... arbeitstechnisch ist leider wieder was dazwischen gekommen ... häng das ganze we noch auf der arbeit ... 

ich hoffe für euch alle das das wetter hält und ihr ne schöne nette tour habt ... vielleicht hat einer danach für mich so ne gps log ... das ich das auch mal fahrne kann wenn ich mir dann denn auch mal nen navi gegönnt hab 

lg Aeddy 

P.S.: grüßt die schönen Trails von mir


----------



## WhiteBandit (10. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen! Ich bin auch raus. Sorry


----------



## GreyWolf (10. Oktober 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> @Kettenfresser & GreyWolf
> 
> Für den guten GreyWolf haben wir leider nur 2-3 anspruchsvollere Sachen im Angebot.Hoffe er wird sich nicht langweilen l



ich fahre auch nur schonmal ganz flach^^
komme ja nicht vorbei um mein rad an die grenzen zu bringen sondern um mit euch touren zu fahren

je nach wetter werde ich aber nicht vorbei schauen, gebe heute abend noch bescheidt


----------



## Timbo76 (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich muss bei dem Wetter auch leider absagen, nächste Woche heiratet meine Schwester und da kann ich mir keine Erkältung oder Verletzung erlauben...

Sorry

Aber ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß und keine Stürze...


----------



## yogi71 (10. Oktober 2009)

*ACHTUNG !!!
*
Leider muss ich dich 1.BoV Tour absagen!!! Das Wetter spielt leider nicht mit. Heute regnet es fast die ganze Zeit und morgen sind auch 80% Regenrisoko angesagt, d.h. die Trails trocknen nicht ab!

Eigentlich bin ich auch für Regentouren zu haben, aber mit sovielen Leuten ist mir das zu gefährlich. (macht auch keinen Spaß)

Die wenigen Trails die wir in der Ville haben, sind sehr gut mit Wurzeln bestückt, d.h. das würde morgen eine schöne Rutschpartie und ein Verletzter gestern reicht mir!!!
Wir werden die Tour schnellstmöglich nachholen, es werden bestimmt noch ein paar sonnige Tage kommen.

*Ich hoffe Ihr seid dann alle wieder dabei, denn ich hatte mich schon richtig darauf gefreut endlich noch ein paar Leutchens persönlich kennenzulernen.* 

An der Stelle bedanke ich mich auch mal bei all denen, die die Tour mitgeplant haben und der *dm Filiale Weilerswist*, die Riegel, Getränke usw gespendet haben!
DANKE

Ich wünsche Euch trotzdem allen einen schönen Sonntag

Gruß
Yogi 










(Der den Regen sah und sauer ist!)
​


----------

